# Female [25] - Having a hard time coping with IBS. Looking for advice.



## PeekABoo97 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for stopping by. I am having a difficult time coping with my IBS at work. My coworkers get upset when I have leaky uncontrollable gas. There is nothing I can do about the gas. I attempted to talk to them about my food allergies and what my doctor recommended to resolve the problem; however, it has not helped. I was expecting the name calling would go away, but it hasn't. I use the bathroom every hour because the environment is causing me a lot of anxiety. I was hoping someone could provide me with tips of how to discuss these issues with my employer. I feel like the tension in the room is unbearable. It is affecting my work.

Thank you,

PeekABoo


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi PeekABoo97 ,

Saw your post when I was going over this post from #

PokerFace

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325394-leaky-gas-knocked-out-my-whole-story/?hl=%2Bleaky+%2Bgas

Hope this info helps and you get well soon ..Take care!


----------

